# Fawns



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

My son saw the first fawn last week in his neighbors yard. It had to have just been born as it had wobbly legs and laid down right in their front yard landscaping. I guess the neighbor went out to the mail box to get mail and got too close to Bambi and momma got up on her back legs and chased the neighbor back into house. Usually see majority of fawns last week of May to first week of June. (First hay cutting)


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Too bad we didnt get to see a video of that!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Saw a couple big does in town hangin around wooded area in back yard, probly lookin for a quiet bed..


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I saw a doe with a fawn last night. The doe was licking the fawns rear end to remove scent.


----------



## mrb1 (Apr 12, 2009)

Years ago while wading The Great Miami river. I put the camera away and the little thing almost came up and licked my hand. No mom in sight. Not too far from I-75. Thinking the worst happened.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Saw several does in fields in the early morning hours on Sunday. I don't normally see them in these particular fields until about now when they drop fawns. I had a similar experience that mrb1 had several years ago. Poor thing was crying for momma, but she was nowhere to be found. I moved away thinking the doe was somewhere close but didn't want to be close to me. Hopefully the little guy reunited with her. He's probably a 165" brute by now.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Neighbors got twins in her back yard ..... guess the doe ate the after birth from what they said..... guess to remove smell attracting predators..... they do better every day (one was having slight issues )


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

I cringe every time I hear the coyotes at night


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Was checking a wet spot behind our pond today to see if I could mow it yet, and came across this little one. Tiny little thing.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Sort of hate mowing hay this time of year. I try to pick fields with the least chance of hitting one, but its a crap shoot. Within a couple of weeks they’ll get up and run, but at this age they never move. I never see them until the buzzards show up, usually before I’m even done mowing.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Momma came in with a single junior for a drink. Cell phone doesn’t take the best picture from the garage. Just glad to see a fawn.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

That's a nice looking pond you have there Bob! Bass & bluegill? Any crappie in pond? Did you dig it yourself?


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Did my good deed today. Driving to work and about 50 yds ahead noticed something at the edge of the road, initially thought a small dog got hit but when I got 15 yds from it noticed it was a fawn. Wasn’t moving as I went past and told the wife I think it was hit and I am going back to move it off the road. Turned around and pulled over and put emergency flashers on and when I got about 10 ft away noticed it was breathing. I still couldn’t see the opposite side and figured it had been hit by a car? I got about 3-4 ft from it and it got up and then fell back down. It got up the second time and stumbled a little and then ran off towards the woods that were 75 yds away. I guess it was fine and no sign of any injury. Glad to get it off road. I am sure mamma was close by? It had to have been just born. Couldn’t get a pic as I originally thought it was hit by a car.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Kenlow1 said:


> That's a nice looking pond you have there Bob! Bass & bluegill? Any crappie in pond? Did you dig it yourself?


It was here when we bought the land in 93. It’s got bass and bluegills. I think there is still one crappie alive. Was caught this spring. I put about 8 in over 15 years ago. I try to keep them well fed.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

I've been seeing this fawn and her mom for a few weeks now. They finally stayed still long enough for me to get a picture.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Nice! I have had a doe drop fawns in my backyard for 3 years in a row now. What’s up with the fawns leg? Could just be a digital anomaly but looks like it’s white.


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

I see a group of does out in a field near me about every day. Have yet to see a fawn this year.
Maybe no bucks around here last fall.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

I had a doe and two fawns a few weeks ago. Now only one fawn. No other fawns which is suprising because there are a ton of deer with no antlers.  I have one series of pics with a single coyote. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Uglystix said:


> Nice! I have had a doe drop fawns in my backyard for 3 years in a row now. What’s up with the fawns leg? Could just be a digital anomaly but looks like it’s white.


I'm not sure why the picture came out like that but there was no white on the leg.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

I've seen quite a few fawn tracks in the woods I hike. Haven't actually seen the little boogers making those tracks, but looks like quite a few of them running around.


----------



## TM-1 (Mar 10, 2012)

I have seen them a couple times but couldn't get a good picture of them.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Wow triplets! What county?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Had a nosy fawn this morning. Momma finally called her back to the woods.


----------



## TM-1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Columbiana. Had a set of triplets running around last year too.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

We have a set of triplets in our yard, too. I have a new alfalfa seeding across the street that they have been living in all summer. Momma Lay's with them right in the neighbor's yard. Our road is fairly busy and I can't believe I haven't had to pick one of them up yet. Wife finally got a good picture of them yesterday.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice pic of the triplets! Are they at a mineral site or getting water at depression in ground?


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

That's a puddle in my driveway where I back my truck up to turn around.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Moo-what county are you in? Stark?


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Kenlow1 said:


> Moo-what county are you in? Stark?


You got it.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

We must be cousins!


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Kenlow1 said:


> We must be cousins!


How so?


----------

